# Horse blanket size for multiple horses



## caljane

I generally do not use horse blankets but there is always a time I wished I would have one - trailering in bad weather, a sick horse or just a horse I'd like to keep dry in the rain.
Now, I have Quarters and Paints, 14.2 to 16 hands, and do not want to buy a blanket for each horse. Do you have any idea which size would be the best alternative as "one fits them all"? It's not that I would turn them out with an ill fitting blanket but keep them supervised - with a blanket that I can hopefully close around them, though 
If you have a Quarter Horse or Paint then just the size of your horse and the size of the blanket you use would give me a pointer.
Thanks!


----------



## morganshow11

I have a horse blanket for all of my horses


----------



## danastark

My 15 hd. slightly built paint wears a size 70 but so does my chunky 13.3 POA!


----------



## StormyBlues

I'm sorry, but that is a pretty unreasonble question. You can get pretty inexpensive blankets from Dover, Smart Pak, Bit of Britian, or Universal Horse. Each horse should have it's own blanket so that it does not rub. If the blanket is to small or too large it will rub and hurt your horse.


----------



## appylover31803

My 15.3 hand app gelding, Gem, wears a size 78 blanket.
My 15.2 hand app mare, Vega,wore a size 74/75 but it was too small (her bum stuck out) She didn't need a blanket this winter so I never re-measured her.
my 15.2 hand qh gelding, Montana, wears a size 75 blanket.

This is each of them so you can see the difference in build to blanket size
Gem: 








Vega:








Montana:


----------



## kershkova

my horses have their own blankets cus they wear them every day in the winter. but they booth wear size 74 Outlaw is 15ish he grew so im not sure.Champ is 14.1 they booth are aqhas but i like my horses to have their own cus shareing can spread bacterias for each horse to the other and cause infection plus they wear them all the time.


----------



## Supermane

I wouldn't get one and try to fit it to both you horses, it usually doesn't work and ill-fitting blankets are just a bad idea.

Measure your horses and see what their sizes are. If they are really close you _might_ be able to get away with only getting one (opt for the bigger of the two sizes), but I doubt they will be close

Here are some of the horse sizes that I know in my barn:
14.1 hh stocky qh 69"
15.2 hh very stocky tb 75"
16.0 hh lean tb wears a 78"
16.2 hh stocky dutch wb 84"
15.3 hh stocky hanoverian 78"
13.2 hh stocky paint 69"
16.1 hh lean hanoverian 75"
16.1 hh lean TB 84"

But you should measure them.


----------



## Appyt

Wow, I must be really lucky.. All my horses wear either a 76 or 78. And they range from 14h to 16.1h

Measure them all to see what size you want to get. Mid chest around to the edge of the tail is good. I measure to the center of the tail, it only adds a couple inches and you can adjust for those who measure differently. If you watch often you can find a good used one for sale. I like the new ones I bought at ebay from equiteric/horselovers. I can link you if you like. I've bought them for under $50. and they are nice medium and heavyweight waterproof turnouts.. 

Here's Cheno in one.. This is a 78 and tho he usually wears a 76, it works.


----------



## koomy56

Im lucky,too. My horses both wear a size 78, and one is 15 hands and the other is 16.1. 
Maybe you should try measuring each one, and if they're all within the same range go from there..a smidge too big is better than a little bit tight.


----------



## Rebelappy

i would measure them all see what the median of them is my horse are about the same size i have a stock appy thats 80 but have found large 78 that fit fine and the other is 78 and he has no chest at all i would say look at blankets with shoulder gussets that helps the rubbing issue alittlle


----------



## caljane

Thanks for all the replys! Love your gray "Gem", appylover!



StormyBlues said:


> I'm sorry, but that is a pretty unreasonble question. You can get pretty inexpensive blankets from Dover, Smart Pak, Bit of Britian, or Universal Horse. Each horse should have it's own blanket so that it does not rub. If the blanket is to small or too large it will rub and hurt your horse.


*huh* I think it would be very unreasonable to buy 4 different sized blankets for four horses if I most likely even never use one. As I said - I just would like to have one on hand for "special occasions" like last week when one of my horses had colic and I had to trailer him to the vet.
I don't think I will ever run into the problem having one of my horses rub - because they would never wear the blanket long enough. However - I would like to be able to keep it on the horse, though 

I think I will go with a size 78 - sounds to me that this could work after reading all your helpful replies - thanks again!

*One more question - canvas or denier? *


----------



## appylover31803

Oh thanks  He's a good boy

I do believe that canvas is just the material its made out of and denier is how tough it is (the larger the number ie 1200 is more durable than 600). I'm not 100% positive though.


----------



## caljane

Maybe the correct question should be "Canvas or Nylon"? I see both types, the nylons looks thicker (as in "warmer"). I am wondering what would be more durable.


----------



## Appyt

You really need to measure your horses to be sure what size you want to get. Also do you want one for warmth or just for rain protection? You are in Wyoming so I'm guessing you may need a bit of warmth if you have a chilled horse. I would suggest either a wool lined canvas or a Medium weight Nylon(the one with the denier rating) turnout that is waterproof. You can spray the canvas one with canvas tent waterproofing stuff. You don't want to turn a horse out in the rain with a blanket that isn't waterproof.. I find they can all run about the same price depending on where you shop. The higher denier will cost you more than a lesser rating. This is the ripstop(higher doesn't rip as easily). Mine are 600 which is fine for no more than I blanket. Just my 30 yr old this winter and anybody who shivers will get one to warm them up, then it's off cuz my pasture is very rough with trees etc. But again, measure your horses before you spend the money to ensure it will fit. I was shocked to find mine all were the same size or very close.


----------



## StormyBlues

caljane said:


> Thanks for all the replys! Love your gray "Gem", appylover!
> 
> 
> 
> *huh* I think it would be very unreasonable to buy 4 different sized blankets for four horses if I most likely even never use one. As I said - I just would like to have one on hand for "special occasions" like last week when one of my horses had colic and I had to trailer him to the vet.
> I don't think I will ever run into the problem having one of my horses rub - because they would never wear the blanket long enough. However - I would like to be able to keep it on the horse, though
> 
> I think I will go with a size 78 - sounds to me that this could work after reading all your helpful replies - thanks again!
> 
> *One more question - canvas or denier? *


 *Well, if you want to pay for all the special blanket washes, waterproofers, and such for when you wash the blanket after every use, be my guest.*


----------



## Guest

It would not be best - because there could be a size that fits them all, but getting a size like is not a good bet because, it could not fit one horse (too small) and would rub and restrict them to moving. Too big could cause them to trip and get tangled up. Best to get more blankets than just one. Tip: Keep a pocketbook separate for your horses so when things like this come up, you'll have the money!


----------

